# Tattoo in memory of Naughty Charlie



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

This is my birthday present a tattoo in memory of Naughty Charlie girl.


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome tattoo. I love it.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful !! Does it hurt ?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beautiful tribute! I love tattoos... I hope to get the B's pawprint sometime in addition to my other ones


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Lovely idea


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> Beautiful !! Does it hurt ?


It did a bit but not as much as losing Charlie so it was well worth it


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

great tattoo I already have two for Poppy & Jasper, for Poppy its a poppy flower and Jasper's is a sandcastle with paw prints leading up to it as he LOVES the beach and sand especially! 
Has the itching started yet?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

kjohnstone82 said:


> great tattoo I already have two for Poppy & Jasper, for Poppy its a poppy flower and Jasper's is a sandcastle with paw prints leading up to it as he LOVES the beach and sand especially!
> Has the itching started yet?


Not to bad at the moment I also had one done a few years ago on my back of my old Sadie and Meg and also have one on my wrist


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Lovely tribute to a beautiful and funny golden Charlie


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks good, tastefully done.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Very nice. My husband wants one for Jorgee I am going to show him yours.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Love that!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

